# Wingmaster, Date Made ? and Choke ?



## ctkenc (Jun 9, 2009)

Just bought a really nice Wingmaster, 12 ga, and would like to know when it was made and which Choke may be on it. The seller did not have any reliable info.

26" BBl. for 2 3/4" Shells, plain barrel, no rib, bead sight, no lock on the safety.
Serial # is "[email protected]@@ V"
Barrel does not tell me which Choke it is .... has a "V" stamped on on the left side
and a "REP" inside a circle, followed by a "J" stamped on the other side ...
both sides have a few miscellaneous other stampings, od characters and shapes, symbols, stars etc.

If I buy a new Barrel for it from Remington, with a Vent Rib, I'll still be restriced to 2 3/4 shells, right? Is it the Barrel or the Gun that definces which size shells that can be used?
Newbie question, duh :lol:


----------



## ctkenc (Jun 9, 2009)

I found the "Choke" stamping "Imp Cyl."
.... had to hold it in just the right light as the stamping is fairly small and fine.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

My best advise would be to check out www.shotgunworld.com


----------



## swenny (Jul 29, 2008)

if you got a v on left hand side of bbl down by the receiver it was made in 1979-check out rimfire central.com go to forums than to remington than look for a sticky about rem. codes towards the top of page. good luck.......


----------

